# Scorpions Gig in Detroit



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I sat in on the Scorpions gig last night at the DTE Energy Music Theater. This place is layed out very similar to the Molson Amphitheater. Very sparse crowd, I would guess at maybe 4000 people.

Guitars are being handled this time around by Matthias Jabs and Rudolf Schenker. Pawel Maciwoda on bass. I seen them back in the late 80's after the release of Love at First Sting with the same guitar duo. I do remember that first show as being a lot more energetic, probably because most of these guys are now pushing 60. Schenker is 59. They played well though and I enjoyed the show. Better than spending another night at the condo watching the tube.


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

Thats cool! I met Schenker two weeks ago at the MIAC show in Toronto. I wish I would have known they were playing that same night at the Molson Amp, I would have really liked to have seen the Scorps, but at least I got an autographed poster and a pic with him.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Lets get that pic up here bro.


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

Well I did post about it here with a pic of him......but nobody noticed or cared.....:zzz:

http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=7862


----------

